# Any recommendations for a rustic weekend fishing trip in North Florida?



## Shaman

I'm relatively new to Northeast Florida and I'd like to take a weekend fishing trip with my son in the next couple months. I'm looking for suggestions on a change of scenery. We're good with rustic, so camping or cabins is fine. I know it might be chilly, but we're up for it. Any ideas?


----------



## bryson

My only experience camping in that area was at Tomoka State Park, but I brought the boat and had a great time. There's a ramp and a little store there too, and I had just enough room for the boat and my truck at the site with my tent.


----------



## tarponandtailers

consider camping/fishing on Cumberland Island, Little Talbot, or north beach camp resort


----------



## jglidden

Econfina River “Resort”

edit- sorry just realized this was in the East Coast forum. Still a great option though


----------



## Drifter

Oakhill Fish Camp on Mosquito Lagoon is cheap. Not real nice but its cheap and on the water.


----------



## permitchaser

Carrabelle


----------



## bobber

As was said, Ecofina River Resort, great ramp onsite, clean basic rooms. Nice people.
Small bit further west gets you to Shell Island Fish Camp in St Marks, once again clean basic rooms,onsite ramp is ok for small skiffs,sketchy for bay boats but close to a public ramp and they offer slips for cheap. Good winter fishing up the rivers and creeks there this time of year.


----------



## FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy

Definitely mosquito lagoon! If u want rustic then get one of the campsites on the islands in the lagoon. Most have a picnic table and fire pit. Tons of spots to fish and u will feel like ur in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Zika

Those Big Bend spots mentioned are awful. Clouds of bugs, crowded and no fish. You're better off sticking to NE Florida.


----------



## Shaman

I've never heard of several of these, so thanks very much! I'll be doing some googling.


----------



## loganlogan

FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy said:


> Definitely mosquito lagoon! If u want rustic then get one of the campsites on the islands in the lagoon. Most have a picnic table and fire pit. Tons of spots to fish and u will feel like ur in the middle of nowhere.


Where can I find information on those? I've not heard anything about island campsites.


----------



## FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy

loganlogan said:


> Where can I find information on those? I've not heard anything about island campsites.











Camping - Canaveral National Seashore (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov


----------



## FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy

loganlogan said:


> Where can I find information on those? I've not heard anything about island campsites.


Don't ever go in the summer!! Haha it's called mosquito lagoon for a reason


----------



## loganlogan

FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy said:


> Don't ever go in the summer!! Haha it's called mosquito lagoon for a reason


Yes sir. I live in Titusville, so I'm familiar. I never heard about those camps. Thanks.


----------



## FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy

loganlogan said:


> Yes sir. I live in Titusville, so I'm familiar. I never heard about those camps. Thanks.


That's great, u will enjoy them then. I liked it when we went. Had a small group of friends and good times! Enjoy.


----------



## Salt

I don’t see Faver ***** listed. Check out the ICW primitive campsites around Rattlesnake Island. There’s also Anastasia in St Augustine, and some really awesome springs and freshwater fishing around Lake City. Around Jax and on the water there is Little Talbot and Huguenot.


----------



## jlindsley

Mosquito Lagoon / Cape Canaveral Shores Canoe and Kayak Camping


Dayo Scuba, SDI Scuba Training, underwater photography, dive site/boat reviews & stories.



dayo.com





here is a review of each campsite in mosquito lagoon. You reserve online now (previously could only reserve 7 days in advance)


----------



## Charles Hadley

Crooked river state park ,st.marys Georgia. Bout an hour north of fl state line off 95.


----------



## Scrob

I learned the hard way as a newbie when camping on a Mosquito lagoon island. We had the skiff tied off on the shallow island bank facing the ICW which was pretty far away. We were sitting on shore drinking a beer after fishing and admiring a large sport fisher running down the river on plane. It had passed us when several seconds later the skiff started to rock a little followed by two huge wakes peeling towards the boat as it got shallower. She got swamped pretty good. After an hour of bailing we moved her to the north side of the island so she wouldn't be facing the ICW. Several hours and beers later, we going to bed when outta nowhere a north wind and cold temps come hammering in. Went to check on the skiff a little later and wouldn't you know it she was swamped again, this time by the wind loaded waves. Bottom line we learned to anchor where its more protected. I camp every year in the Everglades and seem to wake up every few hours to check on the boat; ill never sleep well I guess


----------



## 29516

loganlogan said:


> Where can I find information on those? I've not heard anything about island campsites.


Mosquito Lagoon / Cape Canaveral Shores Canoe and Kayak Camping One of the better outlines of sites and descriptionsI have found.


----------



## LtShinysides

There's some really nice places to camp in tomoka state park. Not crowded and you don't have to worry about wakes. Lagoon is cool too, but a lot more people there.


----------



## georgiadrifter

Another vote for Little Talbot Island State Park just north of JAX....and island camping in Mosquito Lagoon. I’ve done both. Little Talbot is a developed Campground with lots of trees and sites not jammed against each other, with hot showers, water and electric hookups. There’s a primitive beach launch at the back of the campground better suited for dry launching small skiffs and kayaks. Other ramps nearby.

Camping on islands in the Lagoon is....well...camping on an island.

Both are fun.


----------

